# Cryptocoryne x willisii?



## robypellegrini (Mar 5, 2011)

I have received these plants as _Cryptocoryne parva_. I grow them in a paludarium e, in this period, some plants have flourished. Emersed plants are about 15 cm.

Here some pictures of 2 different inflorescences:


























I think the real identity of these plants can be _Cryptocoryne_ x _willisii_.

Can you confirm this?

Thank you, 
Roberto Pellegrini


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Do you have any leaf shots as well? Or the whole plant? These are easily confused with willisii X luscens as well.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

_C. lucens_ is an old name for _C. x willisii_. _C. nevillii _is another old name for _C. x willisi_i. Neils Jacobsen showed that both _lucens_ and _nevillii_ were hybrids between _C. parva_ and some other Sri Lankan crypt or crypts.

C. x willisii (lucens) submersed


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

I beg to differ HeyPK. They may be the same origin, but they grow different for me. Ill post up some pics here in the next few day to try to show the difference. 

One is a fiarly large plant while the other is a "micro" version, never getting near as big.


----------



## pianofish (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd say they are quite different as well, My C. Lucens gets quite huge, while I have another plant C. Neviilii that stays relatively small and skinny


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

chad320 said:


> I beg to differ HeyPK. They may be the same origin, but they grow different for me. Ill post up some pics here in the next few day to try to show the difference.
> 
> One is a fiarly large plant while the other is a "micro" version, never getting near as big.


You are not differing. I never meant to imply that there was only one _C. X willisii_. The name, _C. x willisii _is for various _C. parva_ hybrids. The lucens hybrid does get bigger than the nevillii hybrid.

C. x willisii (nevillii)


----------



## robypellegrini (Mar 5, 2011)

These are the emersed plants:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Here is what I have as X willisii and another willisii X luscens. Please forgive, niether one of them is very photogenic  They are two different sizes and if there is a new name for them I would surely like to know


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I noticed some brown along the edges of some of the leaves in your first picture. I used to have that variety, and it can get quite large with leaves up to 10 inches long including petiole with good fertilization. I will get a picture later.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, the second pic is always big and grows like its having a bad hair day, with leaves about 10". The first one stays nice and uniform and only gets 5-6 inches tall, but puts out plenty of runners.


----------

